# Buttermilk brine?



## jonrd463 (Jun 8, 2010)

For me, good southern-style fried chicken starts with a 2-3 hour soak in buttermilk. I was wondering if it also did well as a pre-smoke brine, and if anyone had any good combos to use with it. Thanks!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 8, 2010)

JonRD463 said:


> For me, good southern-style fried chicken starts with a 2-3 hour soak in buttermilk. I was wondering if it also did well as a pre-smoke brine, and if anyone had any good combos to use with it. Thanks!


I do a buttermilk brined chicken wings,  and have posted the recipe technique here somewhere, not sure where to find it since the software change.

I did a search and it comes up,  if I wasnt @ work and busy Id post the direct link to the threads.  search "buttemilk brine".


----------



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2010)

Jon,

Since Jim is busy at work, here is the link to his recipe:

Chisoxjim's Buttermilk Brine Recipe


----------



## jonrd463 (Jun 8, 2010)

Perfect! I'm going to give this a try this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 8, 2010)

For chicken, I use a buttermilk marinade, but not as a brine. I don't care for the texture change that a brine produces, but I like that buttermilk tang. And yes, I do smoke the chickens instead of deep frying them.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Jon,
> 
> Since Jim is busy at work, here is the link to his recipe:
> 
> Chisoxjim's Buttermilk Brine Recipe


My buddie used this recipe last winter on some chicken we did and it was really good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 8, 2010)

I with Rich and Dutch on this one too. I would use the butter milk but not as a brine but then what is it if you just stick the chicken in some liquid and let it soak for a couple of hours........maybe a brine or is a marinade???


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 8, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Jon,
> 
> Since Jim is busy at work, here is the link to his recipe:
> 
> Chisoxjim's Buttermilk Brine Recipe


thanks Dutch, 

I still cant get used to this new layout,  no quick click to get the history of threads I may have started make backtracking to link posts, or to find your own recipes a p.i.t.a.

As for the brine it works great(chicken pops with flavor, and juice), just remember to rinse it off before applying your rub.


----------



## jonrd463 (Jun 8, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> For chicken, I use a buttermilk marinade, but not as a brine. I don't care for the texture change that a brine produces, but I like that buttermilk tang. And yes, I do smoke the chickens instead of deep frying them.


I never really noticed a tang to the meat when fried after marinating in buttermilk, but this is probably just subjective. For me, it just makes it juicy and tender, probably due in part to the acidity of the buttermilk. I'm thinking I might do some bone-in thighs and breasts, or spatchcock a whole bird, having soaked for about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## venture (Jun 9, 2010)

I love chicken and buttermilk, they marry up very well.

I don't like the way the word brine is used.  Two types.  One for flavor and one for preservation. As long as everyone knows that brine is used for both purposes I have no problem.  If people think brine means preservation, things can get dangerous.

As for marinade, does buttermilk have the acid content to consider it a marinade.  Dang, I need a beer or I am going to get a terminology headache.


----------



## jonrd463 (Jun 9, 2010)

Venture said:


> As for marinade, does buttermilk have the acid content to consider it a marinade.  Dang, I need a beer or I am going to get a terminology headache.


I'm not 100% sure on this, but I think buttermilk has a higher amount of lactic acid. Regardless, I'm right with you on that combination. Soak a cut up fryer in it, bread it with simple flour, salt, and pepper, and fry it in a cast-iron skillet... ah, making me homesick. ;)


----------



## jon2themax (Nov 19, 2012)

I was going to try a buttermilk brine for my turkey this year. Anyone ever tried making your own buttermilk with lemon juice? Would this work as effective as real buttermilk? Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 19, 2012)

When we do CFS at home, I soak the cutlets in buttermilk for a couple of hours. Tenderizes the meat very well. Several years ago I was doing it and forgot to take the meat out of the buttermilk. The meat had started to disintegrate.


----------

